# Extreme Shepherding...LED Art



## SeaBreeze (May 6, 2014)

Good to watch it in full screen...too much time on their hands, ya think?


----------



## Pappy (May 7, 2014)

Good grief. Baaaaad.


----------



## Michael. (May 7, 2014)

That was excellent.

It passed our way some years ago.

Now if only sheep could talk.?
.


----------



## Falcon (May 7, 2014)

Pretty clever, but a big waste of time.   Sheep are SO  "sheepish".


----------

